# Aging Sucks



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard. 

A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2016)

Bragging ill becomes.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.



*Yelp, getting old is a bitch, but getting stupid as you age is much worse....listen up, as you age, do us all a favor and grow up while on this journey.....comparing your aging to a nigga, really? One would suspect the reason your body was aching had nothing to do with your drinking and more to do with you being out of shape and sloppy.*


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 4, 2016)

Aging sucks but it beats the alternative.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.


You cave chimps are always fun to watch when you are drunk. When I was in the military I watched you guys got drunk every weekend and it was pretty disgusting to say the least.  You guys lack a natural athleticism in the best of times but you are correct. You are downright clumsy when you are drunk.


----------



## Arianrhod (Apr 4, 2016)

With apologies to T.S. Eliot:

This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but...

...with a "Here, hold my beer and watch this!"

Rednecks.  Bet it was box wine, too.

Oh, and it's Dewar's...from the gentleman who gave civilization the thermos (although he called it a "vacuum flask"):

Vacuum flask - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Finally, to quote Ron White, "you can't fix Stupid."


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.


Didn't you ever learn how to roll?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> ...



*So true and they always find reasons to get unhappy...LOLOLOLOLOL. After work one Friday, me and a few of my co workers went out drinking with this white chic and this bitch out of no where starting talking about how fucked her life had been, it was a real debbie downer, we spent the whole damn night after the club trying to cheer this bitch up..LOLOLOL and its happened before with this other white chic I went drinking with...bottom line, leave Becky at home!!*


----------



## Alex. (Apr 4, 2016)

OP should be entitled "Getting Drunk and Acting Like a Fool Sucks"


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 4, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


When I was in Korea this fool fell into a turtle ditch and took off all his clothes in the fucking snow.  i thought his ass was going to die but his friends thought it was fun to watch him crying over his family bucked naked in the snow. He stayed out there all night and didnt even get frost bite. I guess that soju acted like anti-freeze.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2016)

film at 11


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2016)

when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
I laugh at non PC things, and become pretty much Satan


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*So we can all agree, when white gets stinky, it sucks to be around these peopleand they get creepy on ya. This one white chic tried to go lesbian on me when I was in the Navy... of course she claims to not remember shit the next day..yeah right!! Needless to day, me and Ol girl never went drinking again.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> I laugh at non PC things, and become pretty much Satan


*So uh, how much jail time does one have under its belt?*


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 4, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


I dont drink so I dont like being around drunk people at all. Yeah in general white guys do some weird stuff when they get drunk. They get brave and start talking shit. They pee on each other. Some get really suicidal. Some get homosexual. I remember a 4 of them got in bed together bucked naked when I was in the service.  I took a picture of them for proof and they were pissed at me.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> ...


That's awfully racist. At least I didn't knock up some bitch then leave her to raise the kid on her own.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, you got me there.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


What was racist? I'm pretty sure no women would let you have sex with her let alone a female dog.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


How many times have you gotten into bed buck naked with 3 other men while you were drunk?


----------



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's none of your fucking business!


----------



## pillars (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> I laugh at non PC things, and become pretty much Satan



How is that different from Sober Bonzi, exactly?

j/k


----------



## pillars (Apr 4, 2016)

Man, why are people so hard on ZackB?  He seems like a likable fellow to me.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 4, 2016)

pillars said:


> Man, why are people so hard on ZackB?  He seems like a likable fellow to me.


*I was actually feeling his story until he threw in the negro card.*


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> ...



welllll.....


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.


Don't shout profanities at non-existent people!

Everyone will think you're crazy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.



  I feel your pain..
Although I stopped those shenanigans when I hit forty ten years ago.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 4, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


>



Looks like a dude who had bariatric surgery and hasn't bought a new pair of jeans yet.


----------



## pillars (Apr 4, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Man, why are people so hard on ZackB?  He seems like a likable fellow to me.
> ...



You know, he's a troll who enjoys baiting people.  I don't think he's actually a racist.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> ...


Yeah, I hear you. I am phasing that out of my life. I don't drink very often anymore. I used to, but not anymore. This weekend was just a fluke.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Man, why are people so hard on ZackB?  He seems like a likable fellow to me.
> ...


You couldn't stand it, could you? Jesus Christ could appear with a cure for cancer, yet if he spoke a simple truth (like "you fucking negroes need to settle down and stop killing each other") you do not agree with then you could not contain your emotions; you would start condemning him as a nazi. That's pretty fucking weak. It shows that you are a defective human being. Our ability to subordinate our emotions to reason is what sets us apart from the beasts. You, Tigerred, are a simple beast.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 4, 2016)

pillars said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> ...


I bet Bonzi did some crazy shit when she was drinking!


----------



## Dhara (Apr 4, 2016)

Growing older isn't for sissies.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Don't call me "crazy shit".


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 4, 2016)

The dumbest thing I ever did when I was drunk was scale up the railing of our hotel to get to the fourth floor after climbing out of the pool. Oh wait a minute I was 20, never mind.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 4, 2016)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.


Does dat puzzy hurt? Oh damn, stop whining, you ain't seen nothin' yet...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> I laugh at non PC things, and become pretty much Satan


You probably do a little street walking? Wink, wink..nudge, nudge..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 4, 2016)

pillars said:


> Man, why are people so hard on ZackB?  He seems like a likable fellow to me.


Unlike Bonzi?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 5, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> ...


But the voices are real!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> ...



Why do you love me so much Moonglow?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...



Lucky!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > when I get drunk I just tear things up and shout profanities at people.
> ...



I don't have to do that for people to think I'm crazy.....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It's your smell..


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



with your pants down I'm surprised you can smell anything else....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


A female in heat always arouses men..


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I like the way you flirt like a 13 year old....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No matter how I doth flirt, it will always be the same, nothing...


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Auditory hallucinations can seem very real when you are experiencing them.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

I have not had any problems with aging I mean, I think I finally figured out the right hairstyle and look for me and wish I had done it sooner, but, better late than never.  I figure I may have another good 5-10 years in me.  Then, if I die or anything else happens, so be it.

I'm to vain to live a long life.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have not had any problems with aging I mean, I think I finally figured out the right hairstyle and look for me and wish I had done it sooner, but, better late than never.  I figure I may have another good 5-10 years in me.  Then, if I die or anything else happens, so be it.
> 
> I'm to vain to live a long life.


You'll move the goal posts when you get there. I think religion has made you a bit fatalistic.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have not had any problems with aging I mean, I think I finally figured out the right hairstyle and look for me and wish I had done it sooner, but, better late than never.  I figure I may have another good 5-10 years in me.  Then, if I die or anything else happens, so be it.
> ...



I'm kinda of backslidden at the moment.  Actually, religion should give you meaning in life no matter what you "look like"  -  as long as you find joy in life, it's worth living.  As soon as you begin dreading each day, with no motivation to change things.  It's done.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have not had any problems with aging I mean, I think I finally figured out the right hairstyle and look for me and wish I had done it sooner, but, better late than never.  I figure I may have another good 5-10 years in me.  Then, if I die or anything else happens, so be it.
> 
> I'm to vain to live a long life.


Yeah, well, you don't look your age either. Most of us start falling apart by your age.


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am starting to get a "belly on me". And I don't eat alot.

 I am starved, so I eat. I only take only two bites of food and I feel like I am eleven months pregnant. My belly button is reaching three feet out in front of me and my stomach is distended and painful.

 And I am only in my late 40s.

     Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have not had any problems with aging I mean, I think I finally figured out the right hairstyle and look for me and wish I had done it sooner, but, better late than never.  I figure I may have another good 5-10 years in me.  Then, if I die or anything else happens, so be it.
> ...



Thank you Zack.  Yes, I am blessed and knew I would be. It was a pain when I was in college and people thought I was in Middle School/Jr High, but now I get to reap the benefits.  I also feel very healthy.  So I am blessed.  No doubt.

Mentally and psychologically is another ball of wax entirely!


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> I am starting to get a "belly on me". And I don't eat alot.
> 
> I am starved, so I eat. I only take only two bites of food and I feel like I am eleven months pregnant. My belly button is reaching three feet out in front of me and my stomach is distended and painful.
> 
> ...


It is just as important to understand what you put into your body as how much you are putting into your body.

Do you workout?

Do you smoke, drink, watch PeeWee Herman movies?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> I am starting to get a "belly on me". And I don't eat alot.
> 
> I am starved, so I eat. I only take only two bites of food and I feel like I am eleven months pregnant. My belly button is reaching three feet out in front of me and my stomach is distended and painful.
> 
> ...



You should see a doctor.  Maybe you have an umbilical hernia


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 

Preggers?


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > I am starting to get a "belly on me". And I don't eat alot.
> ...



 I don't think so. I'm a medic, So I think I would know.

 I have for the most part of my life had a high metabolism. I used to be able to run like a gazelle. Extra weight makes it hard to run.

 I have been away from the Gym for about 6 months, but I am going back this month - A shoulder injury near my left scapula and left shoulder. Hurt like heck to bench press, and my left side was weak when lifting, so I give myself a break. I will find out in a week or so if I am healed.

    Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I like the way you flirt like a 13 year old....






  


  Shadow 355


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...



"A shoulder injury near my left scapula and left shoulder. Hurt like heck to bench press, and my left side was weak when lifting, so I give myself a break. I will find out in a week or so if I am healed."

^^^^^
This totally sucks.


When I am injured I find other ways to effectuate a very good workout. I lift weights as well and depending on the injury I do small very concentrated and stabilized resistance exercises and more aerobics


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> shadow355
> 
> Preggers?



hmmmm maybe??   I knew we should have used protection!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I like the way you flirt like a 13 year old....
> ...



I had a boy in 7th grade steal my hat off my head every morning.
I love that!   One of my favorite memories...


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355
> ...


You got him pregnant?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I'm a woman of many talents!


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I'll say






Leave the man alone, look what you've done!


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm a woman of many talents!



 Ahhhh. Mrs. Bonzi. You still have not posted pics of you on your profile page*. You said you would !*

* 

*

  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Leave the man alone, look what you've done!




 My pectoral muscles and my shoulder muscles were well defined at one time ; about a eight months or a  year or so ago.

 I am going to work on them when I start back up at the gym in a week or so.


           Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm a woman of many talents!



 Only if :

 1)  You can fix fried potatos and scrambled eggs together ( and do it well ) and garnish with a large one gallon glass of milk.

 2)  Fix Tomato Soup ( with milk ) ,  and grilled cheese sandwiches. 


     Shadow 355


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Leave the man alone, look what you've done!
> ...


Good it should not take a very long time to get back where you were.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a woman of many talents!
> ...



they used to be there.  Didn't you save them???


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > I am starting to get a "belly on me". And I don't eat alot.
> ...


You have a hernia, you fucking lunatic! It is probably incarcerated. If you do not get it repaired then you could be in SERIOUS trouble! 

My god, do you live in a shack in the fucking woods?!? Go show it to a doctor immediately.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

So far the only thing I have noticed about aging is that I cant play more than 3 games of full court basketball without taking a prolonged rest.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Men don't have to worry about aging as much as women (as far a appearance goes anyway) - but we all know that.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I bet you love it when a guy treats you like crap, don't you? Heh heh heh ...


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> So far the only thing I have noticed about aging is that I cant play more than 3 games of full court basketball without taking a prolonged rest.


On Playstion, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Men don't have to worry about aging as much as women (as far a appearance goes anyway) - but we all know that.


I worry about aging all the time. I am going to hate it when my reflexes become slow or I get a belly or man boobs.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So far the only thing I have noticed about aging is that I cant play more than 3 games of full court basketball without taking a prolonged rest.
> ...


I cant stand sports video games. They are an insult to true players.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...


No, you would not. Hernias are not emergent situations. Therefore, there is no reason for you to have been taught about them as a "medic". If your belly button is sticking out them there is torn subcutaneous tissue in the umbilical area, and other internal tissue in your abdomen is protruding through that tear. There is no other reason for your belly button to be poking out. 

Once the protruding tissue becomes incarcerated then blood flow to that tissue can be restricted or even halted, causing said tissue to die. If this happens then you are fucked. 

Go see a doctor, you empty headed prick.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I got my first feel of boobs when I was in the 7th grade.  That was a wonderful time.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...



Hmmmm I like a mix.  Too nice is boring.  Mean all the time is tormenting.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



not really.  Athletes play those games all the time


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You don't need religion for that. It's just a matter of rational though and determining what's important.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...


Don't overlook the food. Nothing will pack on the pounds more than empty processed carbs. Men have more fat cells in the mid section, women in the thighs.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No it is  a very important aspect to visualization and spatially understanding plays, formations and theory.

Even more than that, "The American government has in fact found video gaming as a strategic tool for bolstering national security by improving the performance of army and navy officials and personnel. In other words, the government has been using video games for military training.

Within the United States Department of Defense, video games have become useful in training military personnel—from ranking official and strategists to officers and battlefront personnel. In fact, the department has been running a program to carryout this specific initiative—the Advanced Distributed Learning program."
How the U.S. uses video games for military training | Version Daily


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


I could see Ass Leper's eyes glazing over from here while he read this. He's more worried about whether he has enough weed to last him until the weekend.


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> they used to be there.  Didn't you save them???




 The pic of you, taken from your front right. A smile and one eye though the hair.

 (  Ahhhhh - sigh )     


  Shadow 355


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Thats great. I knew the benefits of playing video games as a kid. I'm speaking specifically about video games that try to emulate sports like basketball. I played bball at a high level and trust me its not even close to the same thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It seems like you are more worried about my ass. I thought you were the leper being white and all?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No supposed to be it is just a tool  not a replacement for the actual games.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Not all athletes and they dont play them to get a workout.  Its more for entertainment.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Do you mean "ass" literally or generally? It's hard to tell what you people are trying to say sometimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Thats my point. Its not an actual game.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


of course it is not


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


You are the one that brought up ass. Its funny when you get confused about something you said.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Really? You mean that you cannot get a good cardio workout by smoking weed and playing "Lebron's Jam Master Ghetto Dunk '16"?


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Easily amused you are. That's probably why you are so dedicated to a kid's game of "ball in hoop" even though you are an adult.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Truly. Its not like you when you smoke meth and play Call of Duty the Trailer Parks are Burning.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > they used to be there.  Didn't you save them???
> ...



this one?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Yes you are good at amusing me. Yes i love basketball. It has done a lot for me and other adults that happen to be millionaires.  I know it hurts for you being white and all but like I tell other white boys...practice and dont be intimidated. The european white players still can ball.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nah. I don't want to play a game in which I know I am too genetically inferior to compete.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

You have to have a passion for a sport to play even if you aren't good.  Mine is tennis.
My husband can not understand how I can play him and get beat almost every time.
I love tennis.  My goal is to get better.  Not necessarily win, but I just love the game.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


No wonder you are a loser in life. Havent you ever heard of giving it your best shot regardless of the outcome?


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> this one?
> 
> View attachment 70329




 ( faint )


 Uhhhhh - Yeahhhhh.

 Don't take this the wrong way Bonz......But you are a hottie !


   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You have to have a passion for a sport to play even if you aren't good.  Mine is tennis.
> My husband can not understand how I can play him and get beat almost every time.
> I love tennis.  My goal is to get better.  Not necessarily win, but I just love the game.



Ahhhh.  I would take a ( #1 ) volleyball court or a  ( #2 ) baseball field any day.

            Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > this one?
> ...



Thank you sir.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > You have to have a passion for a sport to play even if you aren't good.  Mine is tennis.
> ...



Baseball maybe.  I struggle with team sports.  I hate letting people down.  I take it very hard and seriously when I make mistakes and it impacts others


----------



## Dhara (Apr 5, 2016)

I sent you a PM Bonzi.


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I hate letting people down.



 Part of life. You cant make everyone happy , although I try to get along with everybody, but some people abuse the privilege of my good nature.


  Shadow 355


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Listen, c*nt, I was an athlete. I played baseball through high school, and should of, and could of, continued into college but other things drew my attention. Sure, I have played basketball and other sports, but baseball was my thing. My activities now consist of walking, hiking, and racquetball. Fact is, you don't know what the fuck your are jiving about, "Bra".


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > this one?
> ...


Shadow just ejaculated.


----------



## pillars (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Man, why are people so hard on ZackB?  He seems like a likable fellow to me.
> ...



I like Bonzi, also.


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> and could of, continued into college but other things drew my attention.



 And yet you write so intellectually.

   Shadow 355


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > and could of, continued into college but other things drew my attention.
> ...


Go clean the spooge off your fat belly and hernia, moron!!


----------



## pillars (Apr 5, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > and could of, continued into college but other things drew my attention.
> ...



Shouldn't you be perving on Bonzi with one hand and fapping with the other one about now?


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

pillars said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


He's been doing that all morning. It's fucking disgusting. From her tone I think that even Bonzi is creeped out now.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


Sure guy. i totally believe you were an athlete.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good. That's the first sensible fucking thing you have said all day.


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.

 Acid reflux......bad. Scared me to death.

 I went home after work, and about 6:30 I fixed me fish sticks for dinner.

 Relax a little bit around the house, and went to bed about 8:30 pm.

 About midnight or a little bit afterward, I suddenly awoke and literately I could not inhale or exhale. I went to the bathroom as fast as I could, and coughed in the sink. 

 This has happened to me so many times before and it ised to be mroe frequent about seven or eight years ago, it happened about once a month.

 I did nothing to get a bad case of reflux, I did not eat or drink anything harsh ; AND after being in bed ( I was laying on my back ) three and a half hours.......I had a bad case of what I believe was acid reflux - unable to breathe.

 Is it an age related thing?


      Shadow 355


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> 
> Acid reflux......bad. Scared me to death.
> 
> ...





> Is it an age related thing?



No go to your doctor and get a check up, a diagnosis and then  a prostate exam.

The prostate exam is so you will not miss feeling you get reading the nonsense that goes on here, it is the same sensation.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> 
> Acid reflux......bad. Scared me to death.
> 
> ...


It is probably a combination of getting old, being fat, and eating disgusting fried shit like fish sticks. 

Listen, I am single and work all day yet still manage to grill meat, or meat and veggies, and have a salad or steamed vegetables for dinner. I don't do it every day. But I do most days. You need to learn how to cook. Nobody should eat fish sticks - ever. That you would eat that shit and treat yourself that way suggests that you are suffering from depression or you really don't like yourself very much. 

Your problem is that you don't know how to take care of yourself. You want someone to take care of you, and that is fucking pathetic.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> 
> Acid reflux......bad. Scared me to death.
> 
> ...


Shadow, you need to get your shit together. You are getting old and suffering from reflux. Yesterday you admitted to being fat. You are sitting around with an incarcerated hernia and are doing nothing about it. You put fish sticks into your body. And you lust after online women rather than trying to meet a real and attainable woman. Dude, you are emotionally and psychologically dysfunctional. Get a fucking grip!! You are a mess! 

You probably need to talk to a psychological counselor to determine why you have gone off the track do badly. Here's a few other suggestions: 

Prepare you own meals

Get a dog

Start doing something amounting to exercise (walk, run, etc...)

Spend time doing stuff you used to like doing 

Or, don't. I don't really care. Why should I care if you don't give a shit?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> 
> Acid reflux......bad. Scared me to death.
> 
> ...



Maybe a panic attack?  Or maybe a back lash symptom of your hernia.
Do you not like going to the Dr?


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB said:


> You need to learn how to cook.




HOLY SMOKES......what a coincidence.

THATS is what some of the people around have been telling me.

I get the "evil eye" from some people, everytime I eat at Ponderosa, Bob Evans, and Subway. Controlling people......just like a blonde with sandy colored hair I used to work with. What a coincidence Zack !

Do you have ESP?

I do cook. I fix shrimp ( love it ) , I fix fish sticks ( Love them ) , crab legs ( I can eat them till they come out my ears ), I fix steak and eat it on the couch in the livingroom with a good movie. I fix steak sandwiches with tomatos - lettuce - cheese.....and other stuff I cook.

I wonder if this has anything to do with people about 12 years ago, giving me cookbooks?  Hmmmm. I had two or three people about 12 or 13 years ago give me cookbooks. One even suggested.....and how terrible.....That I quit drinking beer.

YES - "suggested" to me =  put the beer away, stop shopping so much, Stop shooting guns so much, stop buying gun ammo at Wal-Mart, Visit my niece less.....let her have her own life......and my niece is not one of my dependents...let her parents support her, buy my own home, leave the area I am currently living in, become a guard for a armored car company, and the list goes on for miles and miles ;  of things that others have.....Suggested to me. AND IF I DO NOT DO what others suggest ; YES......I AM RETALIATED against in some manner, shape or form. Childish !

People wanting me to buy handguns........ a Sig Sauer M-11 handgun, then a Glock 42...then a Glock 43. If I wanted one, I would buy one ; and I am not interested in the Glock 42 or 43 models.

BUT, I enjoy my favorite restaurant, the newspaper, doing the crossword puzzle in the paper.....and enjoying a good meal with a cup of coffee before hand and a glass of milk with my meal. It is relaxing to me. Newspaper - crossword puzzle -pleasant atmosphere - a good meal.

It is a free country......is it not?

Is retaliation, and acts of hatred because someone does not conform to ones way of thinking and reasoning....not childish and immature?

As my mother told me some years ago, I was in the kitchen at my parents house, she was in the living room and sitting next to the large pane window and facing east. My mother told me......"You are too free with your money."  Well, it was her or her look-a-like model. Not soon after that, I got "Pounded on" for purchasing too many Girl Scout cookies.......about $600.00 ( about that much  : I give some to co-workers, family and friends )  worth the Girl Scout cookies is what I bought. So afterwards,  while at work.....I "Ran my butt " off and ran back and forth....zig-zagging in the production areas and re-covering my tracks issuing work permits. I  sat on the production mill for about three days straight ( fire watch while mill was on standby in Bay 1 south ; where I work )  and my niece was not available for my visits.....and again, the list goes on.

It is a common practice to put one of our production mills on "fire standby" , and the supervisor and work personnel not be around for hours.....no work is being done. When I ask them on the radio if I can turn the fire suppression system on, they say no - we will be back in a few minutes, and tehy are still gone for another hour or so. So I have to set there, doing nothing. But if a fire or an ambulance run occurs ( I am a firefighter / paramedic ) in the plant......it would take me about 7 to 8 minutes to turn the fire suppression system back on......for a work area that is not being worked in. Production mill is protected by an inert gas suppression system; so we turn it off when people are working to prevent the mill from possibly "shooting" and suffocating the workers. But when the workers are not there, they are gone for about 45 minutes.....up to 3 hours, I am on the mill, and on "standby" for no reason.

If I "set on a mill" for no reason, no workers around working on the mill,  and the production or maintenance shift foreman tells me I cannot put it "back up on automatic" ; I have more than likely.....ticked someone off. I am "setting on the mill" for no reason, and again if a Fire or an Ambulance run occurs, I cannot respond, till I take about 7 to 8 minutes ( a conservative estimate..... could be slightly longer in some circumstances )  to turn the fire suppression system back on ( turn on the valves : one valve in basement and one upstairs  - turn keys from water suppression to inert gas suppression) - reset  two electrical panels - turn flashing lights off )

I believe I use to "set on the mill" when I first started working where I work ( year 2001 ), so people could "rummage" through my personal vehicle, parked in the parking lot north-west of Gate One. Or it ( rummage through my vehicle )  occurred while I was working gate entry at Gate Two. A few instances I set traps to see if someone was snooping in my vehicle while I was not around, one such trap was a crescent wrench placed against the doors. No I wont discuss my findings and any exact and specific timelines.

Juvenile and childish people I work with huh?

         Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> ...




I would be alright, If I could get over the food cravings that I get sometimes.

Sometimes I eat , and just about an hour later ( usually this happens at work ).....I am starved beyond description. I could eat five steaks if I had them.

I get a sudden and strong craving for salads, cheeseburgers, Ice Creme and other foods. Again, sometimes after just having ate.

  Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> ...



You care you are just a grumpy old man!


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > You need to learn how to cook.
> ...


Jesus Christ... Was was all that about?


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...


You need to get that hernia fixed too. Umbilical hernias are usually caused by being fat. They are common with pregnant women.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB you are so perfectly blunt!


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

I made Bonzi smile..........


  Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> I made Bonzi smile..........
> 
> 
> Shadow 355



I smile a lot.  I like that you like my pics


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > I made Bonzi smile..........
> ...


Show more skin and we'll like them even better...


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...



there was a day I did that .. a lot on the internet.... 1990's


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> there was a day I did that .. a lot on the internet.... 1990's




  Legs pic will be just fine.  

  Shadow 355


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > there was a day I did that .. a lot on the internet.... 1990's
> ...


She's trying to tell you that she has historically been rather ... "Free" ... With herself.


----------



## pillars (Apr 6, 2016)

Shadow, I would like to dedicate this video to you.  Perhaps it will save your life.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No, but, more like a "show off" on the internet ....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



just cause you show it doesn't mean it's available or for sale......


----------



## pillars (Apr 6, 2016)

ZachB reminds me a lot of Manifold.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Laying in bed last night. It was about midnight, and I suddenly awoke and was not able to breathe one bit. I literately suffocated.
> 
> Acid reflux......bad. Scared me to death.
> 
> ...


Don't lay flat. Make gravity work...and that includes your stomach. Acid reflux can burn a hole in your esophagus which in turn can lead to cancer. This can come from age, or eating the wrong foods. It's called GERD. Older folks can suffer it as well, but it is not an age thing only.

With that said, growing old is not for sissies. Get used to it cuz everyone gets old eventually.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

pillars said:


> ZachB reminds me a lot of Manifold.


Yeah, I don't know who that is.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> I made Bonzi smile..........
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


This love talk after you said you were puking this morning subsequent to eating a meal that is only fit for a child. By your own admission you have neglected and abused your health and body. Would you want to date you? Would you date a woman who was puking and holding her stomach while alternating between heaves and Internets pick up lines.

Go to a dr., take a physic and start eating fruits and vegetables.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 6, 2016)

Alex. said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > I made Bonzi smile..........
> ...


Shadow clearly hates himself. There seems to be a "whack pack" here similar to what Howard Stern has.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...


Too fantastic to be taken seriously


----------



## fbj (Apr 7, 2016)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.




That's fuck up Zacky Boy.    Stop drinking mutherfucker  lol


----------



## Mindful (Apr 8, 2016)

Can you stand your age?, How To Stay Young - BBC One


----------



## Mindful (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 13, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> I am starting to get a "belly on me". And I don't eat alot.
> 
> I am starved, so I eat. I only take only two bites of food and I feel like I am eleven months pregnant. My belly button is reaching three feet out in front of me and my stomach is distended and painful.
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean you should eat less. It means you are malnourished.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

ZackB said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > ZachB reminds me a lot of Manifold.
> ...


Dante's brother...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Mindful said:


>


Yep, I was smarter as a stripper compared to when I did off broadway dancing......


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Fountain of Youth: DARKSEID*

Youth seems like an army to the aging and depressed.

I read comic books (e.g., Captain America) to feel young.


*Darkseid*


----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)

Tell me about it. Added to my already list of ill is a rheumatic hip and a fractured wrist,

The worst part is having to ask for help doing basic - and embarrassing - things.


----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## ZackB (Apr 18, 2016)

longknife said:


>


Yeah, that kind of makes me feel old, especially the GNR reference.


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

Aging means you have to set your pride aside and accept the fact that your body doesn't work like it used to!



Already in a cast for falling - again - and got up from my computer yesterday, coffee cup in the good hand, and cane in the other.

Fell again. Coffee cup - nearly empty - went one way and down went me. Luckily had something to break my fall and only bruised my knee and did something miserable to the muscle behind my right knee.

So, no choice.






At least my back hurts less when I use it.


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 31, 2019)

longknife said:


>



  I hear ya!!!
I think back to the day the Wife and I moved into our new house and I was having foot races with my teenage nephews and almost winning.
   These days I'm happy if I can get around with my cane instead of my walker.


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2019)

*“Old age* ain't no place for sissies.”  - Bette Davis


----------



## fbj (Nov 1, 2019)

The one good thing about getting older is your financial situation


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 1, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> ...



It's been 3 years already?

Fuck


----------



## hjmick (Nov 1, 2019)

Growing old ain't for pussies...


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 1, 2019)

ZackB said:


> I feel totally fucked up today. I started drinking some wine Saturday night prior to grilling out. We had guests that were drinking. My drinking got a little out of hand; I got the Dewers out after the wine was gone. It sounds stupid, but at some point there was a challenge as to who can sprint faster. When I was younger I was fast...faster than a negro trying to beat off before his mom catches him. Anyway, I had too much to drink to be attempting any such thing. My legs did not work in perfect harmony with my brain and I tripped, taking a dive into my front lawn. It was no big deal at the time. But last night I started getting sore. Now my ribs hurt, my chest hurts and my arms and shoulders hurt. It's like when you are sick and your chest hurts because you have been coughing hard.
> 
> A simple spill should not fuck me up so badly. I am afraid that this is a sign of things to come as I get older.





This is the health and lifestyle section. Nice story until you ruined it with the racist crap.


----------



## luchitociencia (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm old as well, and also by health issues I don't drink very often, but I do celebrate from time to time. Never getting drunk anymore.

Last time I had a hard drink, I sat on the table with a delicious _pollo a la brasa con papas fritas _and, why not? one of those flavored beers in cans that are stronger than regular bottles of beer. Their flavor is so good that I finished the can very fast.

I'm not use to drink anymore and a fell asleep in the middle of the meal. 

Poor waiter, she says she had a hard time waking me up, she thought I died eating.


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2019)

I've reached that stage where I don't know how I feel. Go a whole day without eating and don't feel hungry. Yet wake up at night with an urge to chomp on a Tums. 
Find myself dropping off without warning which sitting here at my desk watching the boob tube. Yet I don't feel sleepy.

Sorry to bore you.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 26, 2019)

Growing old can suck. But growing old is way better than the Alternative.


----------

